# anesthesia code -code for cpt 61790



## tamblyn (Aug 11, 2009)

Does anyone know the anesthesia crossover code for cpt 61790?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## aschaeve (Aug 11, 2009)

*Anesthesia Code*

Code 61790 crosswalks to 00222


----------

